# Quick, I Need You To Ease My Mind!!!!!!!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright guys and girls,

In preparation for our departure to Hatteras Island tomorrow, I decided to follow the advice of another recent "Maintenance" thread and lube my axles.

I went to Advanced Auto and purchased a grease gun and a tube of Valvoline Synthetic Blend grease. I followed the recommendation in the AL-KO pamphlet (which really is not help at all) to use a NLGI or NGLI, grade #2 grease with a drop off point of 440 degrees (why isn't the degrees symbol on a computer key board?)

I purchased a tube of Valvoline Synthetic Grease (I can't remember the actual name) with a drop off point of 425 degrees (they had none with a 440 drop off!) I was hoping that 425 would be close enough! I'm killing myself here!!

My concern was generated as I greased the last axle, again hind sight is 20/20, or maybe 20/15 in my case. Here's my worry point:

Is it bad, wrong, potentially harmful, did I mess up BAD, mixing a synthetic blend with the factory installed grease? If so, what do I do about it now? If not, thank God, and whoever delivers the good news. I'm supposed to get out of here tomorrow morning at 5:00 am eastern (right now it is 11:32 eastern!)

Time is running out on me!

Thanks, as always!!

Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You should be fine.....

We mix lubes on Outboards all of the time. Pre mix 2 cycle and lower unit gear lube. I don't think the temp rating will matter that much. It the grease waterproof as well.

Have a good trip!

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

As they say in France ..."Its better to have mixed lubes then no lubes"...









Mixing lubes is fine -- for the most part -- most bearing manufacturers suggest not using synthetic grease intially becuase, in layman terms, it works so well that the bearings sometimes are so slick they dont spin properly -- but I'm sure you will be ok...


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Ghosty and Highlander,

The part I'm worried about is that "most of the time" part. As long as it works, "this time"!!!!

Appreciate the feedback!

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You should be fine but you could check for compatibility statements on the tube you purchased. If there are no compatibility warnings then you will be fine.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm certainly a long way from being any kind of an expert on grease and I, too, labored over which one to select. I spent about an hour with a guy at an auto parts store in Mojave, CA discussing which grease to buy. I'm still not sure if I bought the right one, but I have about 1,200 miles on the stuff that I did buy and no problems.

I would guess that at your next repack you may notice a little caking of the grease due to the differences, but I doubt you will have any problems. I just can't imagine that these things are that technical and that precisely engineered. I don't think you will have any problems. Get some sleep and enjoy!









Oh, yeah! Have a great time in Hatterus. We're going to McCall, Idaho for the weekend.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

440 degrees (why isn't the degrees symbol on a computer key board?)

440Â° 0Â° 212Â°

Hmmmm My degree key seems to work fine.

Hint: while holding the alt key, type 0176 to get the degree symbol.

and your grease will work fine too!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thread hijack: 
I'd love to know how your truck does on the beach there.
In the past I always had an aggresive mud tire. Just got a new truck and tires will hafta wait awhile. Stock tires have me wondering in the sand.

:End of thread hijack.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is the answer from Windows.

Using special characters
When creating your documents, you may need to use a special character in your text, such as a trademark (â„¢) or degree (Â°) symbol. To quickly see all of the characters that you can use for a particular font, click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click Character Map. You can then copy and paste the characters you need from Character Map into your document.

If the character you need isn't displayed in Character Map, you can design your own character using Private Character Editor (PCE). Using PCE, you can draw special letters, logos, or ideographs, and link them into your font library for repeated use.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just to get the disclaimer stuff out of the way -- Catepillar tractor states that the biggest concern about mixing grease is that sometimes (no % was given) synthetic grease mixed with standard grease can cause softnening...

"Mixing of different types of grease may give rise to the possibility that the two greases are not compatible with the mixture becoming soft the most common result. We advise your customers that mixing grease is not a good practice unless they are known to be compatible. "


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks to all! I love my OUTBACKERS family! Your always there when I need you! And since many of you live on the 'other coast' your just getting started as I'm trying to finish!

Thanks again!

Jason


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Thread hijack:
> I'd love to know how your truck does on the beach there.
> In the past I always had an aggresive mud tire. Just got a new truck and tires will hafta wait awhile. Stock tires have me wondering in the sand.
> 
> ...


Last year we drove our Honda CRV from Duck almost to the Va. border along the beach with only the stock factory tires. No problems. Stopped along the way for a great swim,







warmest I've ever felt the water in that area. Couple of years before, took our Durango w/stock tires out... again no problems.

Dreamtimers

<end response hijack> shy


----------

